# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  "Evaluation" i diplomave ne USA

## d1980

ka pak kohe qe jam ne usa dhe nuk po arrij te informohem ne lidhje me vleresimin e diplomave universitare(te leshuara nga universiteti i shqiperise apo kosoves) ketu ne usa. do ti lutesha anetareve te ketij forumi te me ndihmojne ne lidhje me kete procedure nese ndonjeri prej tyre ka kaluar neper te njejten gje apo qe ka ndonje informacion ne lidhje me kete. kujt duhet ti drejtohem per te bere perkthimin dhe vleresimin e diplomes?

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> ka pak kohe qe jam ne usa dhe nuk po arrij te informohem ne lidhje me vleresimin e diplomave universitare(te leshuara nga universiteti i shqiperise apo kosoves) ketu ne usa. do ti lutesha anetareve te ketij forumi te me ndihmojne ne lidhje me kete procedure nese ndonjeri prej tyre ka kaluar neper te njejten gje apo qe ka ndonje informacion ne lidhje me kete. kujt duhet ti drejtohem per te bere perkthimin dhe vleresimin e diplomes?



Varet se ku jeton. Me e mira eshte qe te kontaktosh ndonje universitet (office of admissions) prane vendit ku jeton, dhe te marresh listen e kompanive qe ato universitete perdorin. Eshte mire qe te marresh informacion nga ata, sepse dhe punen do ta gjesh aty ku jeton, qe keshtu te duhen ato standarte.

----------


## loneeagle

perkthimin duhet ta besh ne shqiperi ose nga dikush ketu ne amerik qe zoteron te dyja gjuhet edhe i njihet vula si perkthyes. e noterizon edhe nje money order i think rreth $150.00 e dergon ne new york i forgot the address there. then ata e konvertojne edhe te thone nese te duhen extra credit apo jo. the whole thing shkon deri ne 3 muaj me duket. wish you luck.

----------


## Fiona

S'di ku duhet te shkosh po mami im e ktheu diplomen e inxhinjeris, ne fakt vetem 4 vjet u kthyen edhe tani gjasme esht vetem "civil engineer" dhe s'mund te bej ndertime sepse i duhen disa credite me shume. N.q.s don me shum informacione te pys te shpis edhe me shkruaj ne m.p!!

----------


## EdiR

Ashtu si te kane shkruar pak me lart nese do te vazhdosh perseri shkollen duhet te shkosh tek shkolla qe ke ndermend. Une e di se si funksionon procesi por adresa e numra tel nuk di. Ashtu si ka treguar Fiona keta ketu nuk ta njohin per cfare duam ne te na njohin por mos hiq dore.
Pac fat,
Ed

----------


## d1980

flm te gjithve

----------


## FTN_2004

D10980, nqs nuk e ke zgjidhur akoma problemin: merr universitetin ne telefon dhe pyet se ku duhet ta dergosh. University of Maryland qe shkoj un me dhane nje qender ne DC. Keta mjeshtrat e qendres me thane ta perktheja vete diplomen e gjimnazit dhe t'ia nisja atyre me "evaluation". Cmimi $75 mgjs shumicen e punes e bera vete. Suksee me shkollen

----------

